# C02 for a 5 gallon?



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Is it possible to have a DIY c02 for a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

It sure is. I have a 2.25 gallon cube that I use DIY Co2 for. I use:

20 oz. soda bottle
2 cups of water
1/4 cup sugar
1/3 teaspoon yeast


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can use a smaller bottle like a 20oz pop bottle, I did this for a 12G tank. Worked great.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

dwhite645 said:


> It sure is. I have a 2.25 gallon cube that I use DIY Co2 for. I use:
> 
> 20 oz. soda bottle
> 2 cups of water
> ...


Same thing, on 2.5 gallon, works really well and lasts atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the guidelines for the amount of things needed for the c02. I was afraid for a moment that I couldn't put c02 into the 5 gallon. Thanks.


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you guys use any CO2 reactor or just a diffuser? Thanks!


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I run the co2 line into the intake of the power filter on my 8" cube and 10 gallon. On my big tank, with the canister filter, I run the co2 line into a powerhead for diffusion.


----------



## disefyl (Jun 15, 2004)

*For the less creative*

I slightly modified the Nutrafin CO2 sytem for my 5 gallon in my dorm room. Not exactly sophisticated, but it performs more than adequately for my application.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In my 12G tank I used a Coralife stubby stone (wood airstone) which makes micro fine bubbles. Worked like a charm.



Aqua1 said:


> Do you guys use any CO2 reactor or just a diffuser? Thanks!


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Trenac. I've been looking all over for an answer to see if I could connect the tubing from the c02 bottles to a wooden airstone and still work. THANK YOU!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My pleasure


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*DIY CO2 Problems*

I used DIY CO2, a three litre bottle, 3 cups sugar, 3/8 tsp yeast, for the 120 gallon low light tank I had for three years. The biggest problem I ran into was that the CO2 is really a mix of gases and not pure CO2, and it forms a gummy mess in an airstone. Eventually my airstone, which was in a DIY diffuser, just vanished inside of a huge blob of brown ****. I wasn't well enough informed to fertilize properly so I had limited success with plants, but still far better than ever before. My next tank, a 29 gallon one will be pressurized CO2 and a full course of fertilizers with 50% weekly water changes. (Most of my added education about fertilizing has been courtesy of Tom Barr, who I recommend highly for simplifying the whole process.)


----------

